# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Щас спою...

## postman

*Дым сигаретный*

Не брани меня маманя, 
Что сегодня сын твой пьяный, 
Загрустил за праздничным столом. 
Просто, осень за окошком 
Промелькнула глупой кошкой, 
С рыжим, ярко-огненным хвостом. 

Дым сигаретный сизым облаком плывет 
В разгуле пьяном опостылевших гостей, 
А мне б с разбегу дверь дубовую – в разлет, 
К ней, к ней, к ней… 

Хлопнет форточкою ветер 
И уйдет гулять по свету, 
Не дождавшись пьяного меня. 
Тучей черной невеселой 
В небе Бог задернет шторы, 
Хриплым громом Землю матеря. 

Дым сигаретный сизым облаком плывет 
В разгуле пьяном опостылевших гостей, 
А мне б с разбегу дверь дубовую – в разлет, 
К ней, к ней, к ней… 
А мне бы вырваться на волю и, кружа, 
По парапету проскользнув, как желтый лист, 
С крыльца парадного по лестнице сбежать 
Вниз, вниз, вниз…

Слухать тут: http://marata-net.na.by/files/dim.mp3

 :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Ещё...

----------


## postman

*PAN*, ну ты - с гитарой тепе и петь... Бардовское мона?

*Квартирный пейзаж*

У неё на окне – герань, 
На коленях – жирнюга кот, 
А на мне – полевая дрань 
И июньского солнца пот. 

По-домашнему сытный стол, 
На диване – верблюжий плед. 
И блестит под ногами пол, 
Съел давно пылесос мой след. 

В ванной чистый висит халат, 
Я б в него и в фуфайке влез. 
Видно, прежний был крут в обхват 
И имел капитальный вес. 

Приоткрытая в спальню дверь, 
На кровати – перины пух 
Зазывает: поди, проверь, 
Если ты не совсем лопух. 

Я б пошёл, но один штришок 
Всё ж смущает в картине той: 
Трёхведёрный большой горшок 
На балконе стоит пустой. 

И рисует сознанье мне, 
Обалдев с бодуна, мираж: 
Как геранью на том окне, 
Я торчу… Вот такой пейзаж…

----------


## PAN

> Бардовское мона?


Нуна... :Aga: ...:biggrin:




> Квартирный пейзаж


 :Ok:

----------


## postman

Ну, тады по третьей - и па-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам...

Здравствуй, Киев! 
Будем, Полоцк… 
Мир границами расколот 
Где был прежде серп и молот 
Нынче – местные князьки 
Примеряют к носу шапки, 
А Москва считает бабки, 
И порвала голь на тряпки 
Первомайские флажки… 

А над нами - колоколенки 
И святой Ефросиньевский крест 
I не згiнем, браток, нiколi мы, 
Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест. 

Как ты, Полоцк? 
Всяко, Киев… 
Мы же деланы не кием, 
Перетрём года лихие, 
Что сопревшую полынь… 
Ну, а станет нам не в жилу, 
Мы начальнику - по рылу, 
И - айда свою кобылу 
В атаманову сарынь… 

А над нами - колоколенки 
И святой Ефросиньевский крест 
Та не згинем, брате, ніколи ми, 
Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест. 

Время, Киев... 
Годы, Полоцк… 
Доставай-ка сало с полок - 
На двоих один осколок 
С проклятущей той войны… 
И под смачный запах шкварки 
Мы нальём по полной чарке 
Самогона высшей марки - 
Чтоб не ссорились сыны… 

А над нами - колоколенки 
И святой Ефросиньевский крест 
I не згiнем, браток, нiколi мы, 
Та не згинем, брате, ніколи ми 
Бог не выдаст, свинья не съест.

Приблизительно так: http://www.marata-net.na.by/files/zk-1.mp3
Приблизительно, потому как, сам понимаешь, что слова троху забыл, када пел...

----------


## smychok

> Я торчу… Вот такой пейзаж…


)))))))))))

----------


## smychok

> Годы, Полоцк… 
> Доставай-ка сало с полок -


И то дело - доставай, а я пиво принёс))))
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## postman

Это - из серьёзного...

*Одноэтажная страна* 

Одноэтажная страна 
На картах мира не видна… 

Еë приземистая хата 
С сиренью белой у крыльца, 
Как над могилою отца, 
Забыта, пропита, распята. 

А за кружочками столиц – 
Ни духа русского, ни лиц… 

И плачут где-то незабудки 
Прозрачной утренней росой, 
А петухи наперебой 
Кричат рассветную побудку. 

И тянет снова к ней бежать 
С упрямством глупого стрижа… 


* * * 
Лошадка пегая уткнулась мордой в лужу 
и выпила луну... 

Так хочется обматерить страну, 
За то, что ты, как прежде, ей не нужен, 
За то, что голос пропит и простужен, 
За то, что там, в Европах, не поймут 
О чём среди разгульного застолья 
Гармонь не в лад веселью голосит, 
И для чего обносят на Руси 
Дворы в деревнях арсеналом кольев. 

Упасть в траву и за пределом дня 
Увидеть, что лежишь внутри вселенной, 
А остальное – мелочно и тленно 
В иконном свете Божьего огня. 
Простить страну, лошадку, иностранцев, 
Вздохнуть, да так, чтоб кругом голова! 
И красоте не подобрав слова, 
Покрыть луну тройным, любя... Для глянца.

----------


## PAN

> Это - из серьёзного...


Спасибо...

----------


## smychok

> Одноэтажная страна 
> На картах мира не видна… 
> 
> Еë приземистая хата 
> С сиренью белой у крыльца, 
> Как над могилою отца, 
> Забыта, пропита, распята.


Близко...

----------


## smychok

> Упасть в траву и за пределом дня 
> Увидеть, что лежишь внутри вселенной, 
> А остальное – мелочно и тленно


Как в детстве - босиком да по росе
И искупаться голяком  в глубокой луже...
Я так сейчас скучаю по "весне"
Отцовский край - тобою я "простужен"...

----------


## postman

*smychok*, привет, зёма. Завтра еду в нашу столицу, позвонили из "Немана", желают малую толику предложить за публикацию. Ты из Минска? Если что - Velcom 1340028... 

Другу Жэке, Игорю Негорюй, Грогу и прочим современным "казачкам", коих уважаю... 

Что досталось – то осталось, 
Пыль дорог да чья-то жалость, 
И тоскующий по полю 
дух степного ковыля. 
А синица – не жар-птица, 
Да и та пришла проситься 
Отпустить её на волю 
подрасти до журавля… 

....Догорит дотла крушина, 
....Капли крови рассыпая по снегам, 
....И мой враг отмерит в три аршина 
....Мне дорожку к дедовским богам… 

Что за краем – я не знаю 
Плыть ли облаком по раю 
Или жариться пичужкой 
на берёзовых углях… 
Что посеял – пожинаю, 
Но синицу я поймаю, 
Если сможет та девчушка 
подрасти до журавля… 

....Догорит дотла крушина, 
....Капли крови рассыпая по снегам, 
....И судьба отмерит в три аршина 
....Мне дорожку к дедовским богам… 

Не жалейте, перелейте 
Грусть-тоску певучей флейте 
И разбавьте на миноре 
Перебором по ладам. 
Может, выйдет всё иначе, 
И в чужом краю заплачет 
Не моя синица в горе 
Об ушедшем в никуда… 

....Догорит дотла крушина, 
....Капли крови рассыпая по снегам, 
....И врагу отмерю в три аршина 
....Я дорожку к дедовским богам…

----------


## Очарование

> Слухать тут: http://marata-net.na.by/files/dim.mp3


я четвертый раз слушаю.... :Ok:  супер посто!!!

А еще есть послушать??????????????????:rolleyes:

----------


## postman

Офигеть, пчёлка... :redface: Да там - навалом на http://marata-net.na.by/ 
Только, возможно, отдельные ссылки не работают. Сайт доживает, он был тестовый. Пора переезжать на домен вверх...

----------


## Очарование

*postman*,
 Не ругайся, у меня только окошко на скачку срабатоло, сайт я и не видела :Tu:

----------


## postman

Исключительно для чувствительных блондинок...

Ночной мотив (прототип)

- Желтая луна коснулась клавиш, 
Глупая луна, ну, кто просил? 
И плывет по комнате печальный, 
Простенький такой любви мотив. 
По стеклу росой стекают ноты 
И, срываясь на глиссандо вниз, 
Улетают звонко в пропасть ночи, 
Вспыхивая искорками брызг. 
Вздрогнут с хрипотцой басы, сливаясь 
С телефонной трелью озорной... 
- Здравствуй, милый. Разбудила? Каюсь. 
Без тебя так грустно мне одной. 
Желтая луна коснулась клавиш, 
Глупая луна, ну, кто просил? 
И плывет по комнате печальный, 
Простенький такой любви мотив.

песенная версия: http://marata-net.na.by/files/NIGHT.mp3

----------


## postman

Да я и не ругаюсь, эт, от очарования вырвалось :Oj: ... Почаще б такие пчёлки залетали...

----------


## Очарование

*postman*,
 нашла сайт!!! :Ok:  изучаю, хотела спросить, есть ли минус песни "дым сигаетный"?????? :Oj:

----------


## MOPO

> Желтая луна коснулась клавиш, 
> Глупая луна, ну, кто просил? 
> И плывет по комнате печальный, 
> Простенький такой любви мотив.


очень красиво  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

> очень красиво


а в песне-шикарно!!!! :Ok:

----------


## postman

*Очарование*, минуса надо у Димки скачать как-нить. Отпишу ему, вышлет - куда-нить выкину и дам ссылку. А могет, у него где висит. Не знаю, выясню - отвечу. Добро?

----------


## postman

*МОРО*, хороший девиз, это стихо - для тебя...

Всё больше хочется не потерять врага, 
Своей луны другую половину. 
А он приходит бить челом с повинной 
И псом усталым льнёт и ластится к ногам. 

И плачет, жалуясь, что жизнь пошла к чертям, 
И не хватает до получки денег, 
Что скоро кредитор совсем разденет, 
А тёща и жена – распилят по частям. 

Всё больше пустоты, и ей числа не счесть. 
И по живому слов песок могильный, 
Ложится на вражду, а ветер пыльный 
Разносит жалостью украденную честь. 

Заката круче изгибается дуга, 
И за минуту до её излома, 
Пока ещё горит небес солома, 
Всё больше хочется не потерять врага …

----------


## MOPO

> Всё больше хочется не потерять врага,


Кто жил не впустую - тот прожил вдвойне,
И жизнь - это просто удача и вера,
А МОРО - лишь мавр, погибший в войне,
По клинками испанских кабальерос!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Очарование, минуса надо у Димки скачать как-нить. Отпишу ему, вышлет - куда-нить выкину и дам ссылку. А могет, у него где висит. Не знаю, выясню - отвечу. Добро?


Добро, я переодически напоминать буду!!!!!!!:wink:
Очень понравилась песня, слова-шикарные, да и вобще тексты серьезные, мне еще про маму понравилось, растрогало до слез...

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*postman*,
 Молодцы, душевно делаете!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## postman

*smychok*, звуковой контакт состоялся. Кстати, каким видом спорта увлекаешься? Хотя жалко, что ты не успел на продолжение банкета...

Не рупь потерял намедни, 
Деньжищ прокутил я – жуть! 
Теперь над моею медью 
Трясётся торгашья жмудь. 

Плевать, коли шиш с полухой 
В кармане, зато легко! - 
Пыреем растут лишь шлюхи 
Из пухленьких кошельков. 

Брехня, что пропащий Ванька, 
Не верьте бомонду дур, 
Я вечный Из_пепла_встань-ка, 
Где прочему – чересчур. 

От свей до степи калмыцкой, 
В куличкином том краю, 
На нашей земле мужицкой, 
Я крепче, чем… слон стою.

*Очарование*, запрос отправил...

----------


## Black Lord

> Дым сигаретный


Мурат,супер,спасибо большое.


> есть ли минус песни "дым сигаетный"??????


*Очарование*,поделись пожалуйста,если Марат не против.

----------


## postman

*Андрей Байрон*, я не против. Даше я отослал уже. Надо его куда-нить выложить, но у меня спешка последние дни - всё в разъездах...

----------


## postman

Затра - опять подъём в 4.00 - и за баранку... Так что, извините... 
Хочу отдельно обратить внимание на одну неброскую, простенькую песню, которая, хоть и прошло уже много времени, не надоедает...

*Золотая осень*

Вот и свиделись (с тобою), довелось, 
Но по жизни разойдемся снова врозь. 
Не спеша уйду, и за моей спиной 
На прощанье не услышу: «Милый мой…» 

Зябко кутаясь от холода ветров, 
Лабиринтами простуженных дворов, 
Переулками былых шальных страстей, 
Побреду следами осени моей. 

Осень, золотая осень 
Закружи меня и забросай листвой. 
Да дождем оплачь тех, кого я бросил, 
Ради сероглазой той. 

Вот твой старый дом, знакомое окно, 
Только там меня не ждет никто давно. 
Дворник-ветер разметает с мостовой 
Листья желтые и кружит надо мной. 

На скамеечку присяду, закурю, 
Снова в памяти день каждый повторю. 
И прольется и окрасит лунный свет 
Мои волосы, в которых цвета нет.

http://marata-net.na.by/files/zolotaja_osen.mp3

----------


## Black Lord

> Закружи меня и забросай листвой. 
> Да дождем оплачь тех, кого я бросил,

----------


## Очарование

> Даше я отослал уже.


Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Получила!!!!!!!!!!!!!! теперь не слезу,пока не выучат эту песню!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
С Вашего пзволения, я могу выставить его  минусах с текстом......

----------


## oskar_65

> И красоте не подобрав слова, 
> Покрыть луну тройным, любя... Для глянца.


 :Ok:  :Ok: 

А кабы ведала о том Луна...
Поэту нынче снова не до сна.
И на любимое светило
Изводит он свои чернила,
А то с порога растудыть:
- Что можешь ты мне предложить?!
В порыве гневном сжата пятерня,
Да так-растак-и-сяк твою,Луна,
Твоя вина...Вина...Люблю,Луна...

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон, я не против. Даше я отослал уже.


Спасибо и я получил,побольше бы таких песен,даж слезу пробило.

----------


## postman

*oskar_65*, (из наблюдений)
Шкала на оптимизм - нить горизонта
У русского хмельного мужика:
Когда он смотрит вниз - такая, брат тоска,
А голову задрал - и снова жить охота... 

*Андрей Байрон*, не проблема, мы с Димкой на ящике не сидим, если получилось и наши песни хочется петь, так мы подпоём...

*Очарование*, та за Вашу улыбку - шо хош...

----------


## PAN

> на ящике не сидим, если получилось и наши песни хочется петь, так мы подпоём...


 :Ok: ...

----------


## smychok

> smychok, звуковой контакт состоялся. Кстати, каким видом спорта увлекаешься? Хотя жалко, что ты не успел на продолжение банкета...


 Да, действительно жаль, что так и не "стукнулись"((( Даже если бы я сразу на вокзал поехал - не факт, что успел бы до отправления...
 По поводу спорта...
В жизни побросало и борьба, и пауер, а вместе с ним немного армреслинг... многоборие, в последнее время официально только межгосударственные полумарафоны бегаю не более 2-х раз в год... года... Ну а так всего понемногу))))
 Не зря же учусь на факультете физ-ры и спорта)))
 А в этот раз шёл так сказать на работу - на меня в Академии Музыки (коим студентом тоже являюсь) повесили должность спорт-инструктора...
 Вот и пытаюсь оздаравливать весь наш будущий бомонд)))

----------


## smychok

> Да так-растак-и-сяк твою,Луна,
> Твоя вина...Вина...Люблю,Луна...


От эт "по нашему"))))

----------


## Black Lord

> мы с Димкой на ящике не сидим, если получилось и наши песни хочется петь, так мы подпоём...


Когда года умчатся в лЕта,
И мы становимся,как "буки",
Пытаемся найти себя,
Постигнув точные науки.
Но над душой года не властны,
Она стремится к свету,в высь,
А тело, рассыпаясь прахом,
Не умолимо тянет в низ.
Когда утихнет звук аваций
И свет сапфиров угасает,
Из тела,вырвавшись на волю,
Душа в безсилии страдает.
Нет для артиста больше страха,
Утратив сцену и дар речи,
Остаться лишь с самим собою,
Когда зажгутся над ним свечи.

----------


## oskar_65

> Шкала на оптимизм - нить горизонта
> У русского хмельного мужика:
> Когда он смотрит вниз - такая, брат тоска,
> А голову задрал - и снова жить охота...


 :Ok: 

Когда земля уходит из-под ног,
И жизни нет,и на похмел червонца,
Молчим - свинья не съест,не выдаст Бог,
Ведь мы свои,мужик,мы - дети Солнца!

----------


## Вадимыч

> Когда земля уходит из-под ног,
> И жизни нет,и на похмел червонца,
> Молчим - свинья не съест,не выдаст Бог,
> Ведь мы свои,мужик,мы - дети Солнца!


Красиво сказал :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Красиво сказал


 :Aga: ... :br:

----------


## Black Lord

> наши песни хочется петь, так мы подпоём...


Ты попал мне прямо в сердце,
Не могу остановить,
Две недели с песней вместе,
Без неё уже не жить.
Рвётся сердце,раздирает,
И душа с ним подпевает.
Рвётся сволочь,
Хочет жить,
Не могу остановить...
Ох,спасибо!
Удружил!
Без тебя бы не сложил.

----------


## postman

*Андрей Байрон*, пасиб тебе...
Старый стишок... Витёк сказал, что пробует песню из нее сделать, но что-т молчит пока... Лана, просто стишок...

Бросьте льда в бокал на дно, 
Водки нет, так – и не надо, 
Под глазёнки винограда 
Лучше – лёгкое вино, 
Терпкое чуть-чуть на вкус… 
Вот, в него – плесните спирта, 
Разогрейте жаром флирта 
И поставьте светлый блюз… 

И, быть может, наяву, 
От тепла прикосновений, 
Сон из омута забвений, 
Тот, которым я живу, 
Нашу юность нам вернёт… 
Где ещё на «ты» мы с вами, 
Где разлука жерновами 
Не прошлась по жизни влёт… 

Вы не бойтесь обмануть, 
Завтра будет только завтра… 
И лучи с востока залпом 
Полоснут на вздохе грудь 
Горькой правдой «не люблю»… 
А, пока ещё не полночь, 
Мне бокал налейте полный 
И поставьте светлый блюз…

*oskar_65*, ништо, червонец раздобудем, раз все свои...

----------


## oskar_65

> червонец раздобудем, раз все свои...


и слабаем светлый блюз...
Текст хороший. :Ok:

----------


## postman

*oskar_65*, хрен его знает... Тут ритмика не шибко песенная (5+3 по строкам), скорее всего под песню надо будет переделывать...

----------


## oskar_65

*postman*,
 По мне так, и так неплохо.Если только мелодия сложилась уже...

----------


## Black Lord

> Витёк сказал, что пробует песню из нее сделать, но что-т молчит пока.


Буду ждать с нетерпением,я уже с твоего сайта все песни скачал.

----------


## smychok

> А, пока ещё не полночь, 
> Мне бокал налейте полный 
> И поставьте светлый блюз…


А у меня далеко за полночь, а я слушаю джаз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## postman

> А у меня далеко за полночь, а я слушаю джаз


Если рядом, вся нищяк,
Баба - хочется медляк.
Ну а если ... водолаз -
Смажет пятки - только джаз... :biggrin:

----------


## postman

*Листопад*

Под блёстки паутинок на висках 
Пойму, что в этом мире нет бессмертья, 
Где каждый миг приносит боль и страх, 
Морщинкой новой на лицо и в сердце. 

Дожди косые капельками слёз 
Дрожат, срываясь на моих ресницах, 
И потускневшая листва берёз 
Ковром неровным на траву ложится. 

А в подворотне рыжий листопад, 
Встречая, суетится в непогоду. 
И облетевший яблоневый сад 
Готовит нас к печальному исходу. 

По лабиринтам стареньких дворов 
Уйду, судьбу ругая по-сиротски 
И кутаясь от холода ветров 
В минувших вёсен рваные обноски.

----------


## Black Lord

Ооочень красиво!!!

----------


## Водолаз

Дым сигаретный: если есть воможность пришли пожалуйста минус.
ponomarev_ai@mail.ru

----------


## postman

Спасибо, Андрей...

Можно, я немного отвлекусь от рифмованных фраз? Навеяли названия постов, вроде "Стихи писАть я не умею..." Типа талант - это к Пушкину... Небольшие рассуждения на эту тему...

А что такое талант? В чем его истоки, какие серые клеточки мозга определяют его величину? Что способствует его росту, а что губит? Не забивать голову и ограничиться расхожим мнением, что эта данность дарована отдельным индивидам свыше, существует сама по себе и не подвластна уму человеческому? – Так я ж не верю в бога… 
А объяснение есть. И совершенно простое. Талант и свобода – понятия когерентные. В детстве мы свободны от стереотипов мышления и методов принятия решений и - талантливы. Все. Только система с множеством степеней свободы – не стабильна. Жёсткость норм и правил поведения, выработанных эволюцией, позволяют человеку выжить в этом мире. Талант же – способность освобождаться от типовых связей и принятых мнений. В нём истоки саморазрушения. В какой-то момент процесс переходит критическую черту, и остановить тогда цепную реакцию невозможно. Я не буду приводить примеры, сотни их вы все прекрасно знаете. Не потому ли у талантливых родителей редко бывают столь же одарённые дети? Ибо желать того же своему ребенку – заранее обрекать его на неустроенность и отторжение в мире. Да, ремесло передать стараются, но не более того… 
Мне возразят: существует большое количество людей не признающих тех или иных постулатов человечества, но таланта в них – ноль. Ну, во-первых, разрушение связей часто бывает несистемным, разрозненным, целенаправленно не толкающим человека к какому-либо конкретному роду деятельности. Во-вторых, для реализации таланта обязательным условием является владение соответствующим ремеслом. Причём, мастерское владение. Талант – всего лишь потенциал. Но и его можно увидеть даже в ученической поделке. Как и не найти в ином профессиональном исполнении… 
А если так, то эта субстанция совершенно не божественного происхождения и как любое, присущее человеку свойство поддается психологическому управлению и корректировке. Потенциал можно накапливать планомерно, зная его сущность. Не это ли есть вдохновение – момент слома очередного стереотипа? И не потому ли именно среди поэтов (стих =эмоционально информационный сгусток) разрушающая составляющая таланта особо заметна? 
Прав ли я или нет – решать не мне. Но теперь многое для меня стало на свои места. Перестал существовать ореол божественности. Всё в нашем мире логично, даже эмоции. А поскольку так - то все мы талантливы - насколько свободны. Примерьте на себя...

А само по себе слово, увы, давно затёрто, приобрело совсем иные оттенки. У поэтов - всё как у людей, те же дрязги, подхалимство перед издателями, "работа локтями"...

Я не талант. Во мне нет силы 
вилять услужливо хвостом 
и пьяный бред хромой кобылы 
прилюдно называть стихом. 

Карабкаться по сходням лестниц, 
наверх, наверх, по черепам 
вчера оплаканных прелестниц, 
не зная, что есть стыд и срам... 

И, ради титульной страницы 
в ряду журнальных серых лиц, 
в обличие шута рядиться 
и перед дурнем падать ниц. 

Возьму гитару, сяду в поезд, 
и дачникам, за три рубля, 
спою. На том и успокоюсь. 
Что не талант. Не сука, бля...

----------


## postman

*Водолаз*, ща, отсылаю...

----------


## smychok

> Если рядом, вся нищяк,
> Баба - хочется медляк.
> Ну а если ... водолаз -
> Смажет пятки - только джаз...


Да, с бабамами никак
Но с друзьями в этот раз
Были в баньке - от ништяк:
Шумно, весело и джаз...

----------


## oskar_65

> Что не талант. Не сука, бля...


Писец! Нет слов!

----------


## Black Lord

> Возьму гитару, сяду в поезд, 
> и дачникам, за три рубля, 
> спою. На том и успокоюсь. 
> Что не талант. Не сука, бля...


Марат,это ты зря,заниженная самооценка.
Побольше бы таких *не талантов*!!!

----------


## Лев

*postman*,
 Хорошо пишешь, цепляет...

----------


## aigul

> А если так, то эта субстанция совершенно не божественного происхождения и как любое, присущее человеку свойство поддается психологическому управлению и корректировке. Потенциал можно накапливать планомерно, зная его сущность. Не это ли есть вдохновение – момент слома очередного стереотипа? И не потому ли именно среди поэтов (стих =эмоционально информационный сгусток) разрушающая составляющая таланта особо заметна? 
> Прав ли я или нет – решать не мне. Но теперь многое для меня стало на свои места. Перестал существовать ореол божественности.


Согласна! Есть как мы говорим одаренные от Бога, но ждущие манны небесной, считающие , что они талантливы и все, работать не надо. Но есть индивиды, которые кропотливым трудом, наблюдательностью, душевными ломками шаг за шагом воспитывают в себе талантливость.

И спасибо за последний стих! :biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох, какая темка!!!! Работа для мозгов! Спасибо, Марат!!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

Мариша,учиться и позновать,что то новое не когда не поздно,это лучше чем во флудилки сидеть.:wink:
А у Марата есть чему поучиться!

----------


## postman

*Андрей*, учиться надо всегда. У любого... А у меня - не всегда обязательно. Ещё курить научу и водку пить... :smile: 
*oskar_65*, не-а. Полный был бы, если бы про модераторофф... Тада выгнали бы сразу...
*aigul*, матом я ругаюсь в стихах редко, но когда нецензурное точнее, то почему бы и нет?
*Mazaykina*, пасиб...
*Лев*, 
Когда-нибудь меня забудут…
И не с небес (мне путь заказан 
В покои Божьей халабуды), 
Я вылезу наверх из грязи, 
Из нашей, вечной русской грязи 
И в новой жизни кем я буду? 
Не знаю. Точно – мужиком, 
Поэтом? Разве что, потом… 


В субботу, наверно, последний яркий день осени был... Потому, подборка...

*Бабье лето* 

Бабье лето паутинкой
по щеке щекочет,
Желтый лист кленовый льнет
к матушке-земле.
И горят, горят косынки
вересковых кочек,
А по тем огням на взлет –
стая журавлей.

То не осень мне тропинку
развезла дождями:
Бабьи слезы падали
с голубых небес…
Не сойдясь, две половинки
рваными краями
Опускались радугой
за сосновый лес.

Бабье лето спелым квасом
по ржаному полю
Разлило пригоршнями
золотистый свет.
Да на луг мой ярких красок
не хватило вволю…
Жизнь – бурьян некошеный
и чернее нет.


* * * 

Забытые в духовке щи томились, 
Дремала кошка, греясь у плиты, 
И тосты на помин кривой версты 
Текли, что слёзы по щекам у милой. 

На посошок, чтоб не скрипели оси, 
Чтоб лошадь крупной рысью не трясла… 
И захотелось мне ещё тепла, 
И покрывала смяла бабья осень… 



* * * 

Любовь, растратив вкус и хмель, 
Утихла, как и ветер странствий, 
И с монотонным постоянством 
Жужжит в пустом стакане шмель. 

А мир сменил цветочный зонт 
На грязно-серый цвет бетона, 
Лишь вдалеке полоской тонкой, 
Прочерчен яркий горизонт. 

Там лентой пляжной полосы 
Алеет в Зурбагане море, 
Где сотни маленьких Ассолей 
Порвали парус на трусы…


*Кабацкое*

Как грустно… Как вокруг пустынно стало, 
Эй, люди, отзовитесь! – Чёрта-с два… 
И только слышно, как жужжит молва, 
Осиной злобой наливая жало. 

Ах, он не брит… Ах, дерзок и несносен… 
И выпачкал помадой свой пиджак. 
А к вечеру опять пойдет в кабак 
И снова будет петь, хрипя, про осень… 

А что кабак? Всё ж чище будуара, 
Там меньше лжи и сплетен за спиной, 
И бедному поэту люд хмельной 
Всегда нальет полстопки гонорара…

----------


## Black Lord

> Ещё курить научу и водку пить...


А этому я и сам могу научить [IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG]


> Я вылезу наверх из грязи, 
> *Из нашей, вечной русской грязи* 
> И в новой жизни кем я буду? 
> Не знаю. *Точно – мужиком,*


Супппппер сказал!!!Я с тобой!!![IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> А что кабак? Всё ж чище будуара, 
> Там меньше лжи и сплетен за спиной, 
> И бедному поэту люд хмельной 
> Всегда нальет полстопки гонорара…


[IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Там лентой пляжной полосы 
> Алеет в Зурбагане море, 
> Где сотни маленьких Ассолей 
> Порвали парус на трусы…


Дух есенинский, Марат, так и прёт))). Но только смотри, чтобы не повторить его финал...

----------


## smychok

> Всегда нальет полстопки гонорара…


Эт по нашему)))))
Да і то не всегда найдётся такой товаріш

----------


## NataG

> Дух есенинский, Марат, так и прёт))). Но только смотри, чтобы не повторить его финал...


!!

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Бросьте льда в бокал на дно, 
> Водки нет, так – и не надо, 
> Под глазёнки винограда 
> Лучше – лёгкое вино, 
> Терпкое чуть-чуть на вкус… 
> Вот, в него – плесните спирта, 
> Разогрейте жаром флирта 
> И поставьте светлый блюз… 
> 
> ...


Классно прекрасно!!!:smile: :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## postman

*Дядя Вадя*, не дождёсси...



> Дух есенинский, Марат, так и прёт))). Но только смотри, чтобы не повторить его финал...


*Дядя Вадя*, не дождёсси... Маратам - свой финал на роду прописан, а я с Шарлоттам принципиально отношусь с опаской. Даже к кремовым.  :Aga: 

Привет котам!

Из старого...

*Пацаны.*

Ах, какая луна... 
Не дает нам уснуть. 
Что ж ты, дура-весна, 
Растревожила грудь. 
Залпом ГРАДов навзрыд 
Взвоет вдруг тишина. 
Не давая забыть, 
Что есть в мире война… 

Все, как детстве, почти… 
Только драка всерьез. 
И совсем не в чести 
Здесь идти в полный рост. 
Не расквашенный нос 
Утереть рукавом… 
БТР – под откос, 
Опаленный огнем… 

По полю - бегом, 
По полю - бегом, 
Трудно сделать первый шаг. 
А на поле том, 
А на поле том 
Расцветает мак. 
Мины вой, хлопок, 
Красный лепесток 
Вспыхнул где-то впереди. 
Аленький цветок, 
Аленький цветок 
На Земной груди. 

Ну, Серега, держись, 
Не впервой ведь в бою… 
Нам вертушки за жизнь 
Спели песню свою. 
Завтра батя-комбат 
Нас проводит домой… 
Ты ж не баба – солдат, 
Что ж ты, навзничь, родной… 

По полю - бегом, 
По полю - бегом, 
Трудно сделать первый шаг. 
А на поле том, 
А на поле том 
Расцветает мак. 
Мины вой, хлопок, 
Красный лепесток 
Вспыхнул где-то впереди. 
Аленький цветок, 
Аленький цветок 
На Земной груди.

----------


## Black Lord

> Пацаны.


Марат,за это тебе отдельная благодарность [IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG]
Знаешь,задолбал меня твой дым сигарет,отбери назад.:biggrin:

----------


## postman

*Андрей Байрон*, ща, размечталси.... Накатим и... опять покурим...:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> Накатим и... опять покурим..


Уговорил [IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG],скоро из ушей потечёт [IMG]http://*********ru/287282.gif[/IMG] потерплю ещё...

----------


## oskar_65

> И совсем не в чести 
> Здесь идти в полный рост


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## postman

Пасиб, Оскар. Эх, чёт давно я не пел военных песен...

Не рви, она такая тонкая, 
Полоска зимнего заката 
Над малолетками-сосенками, 
Как над безусыми солдатами. 
А ночь Земли краюху черствую 
Своим плащом уже окутала 
И опустила шторы черные 
Восточных окон до заутренней. 

Кому когда уйти положено – 
У Бога запись канцелярская. 
Кому – рвань савана острожного, 
Кому – парадка камуфляжная. 
Метет поземку ветер северный 
По полю жизни с воем матерным, 
И лишь луна в своем безвременье 
Несет в котомке свет мечтателям. 

Давай, на посошок обнимемся, 
Глотнем вина из фляжки дедовой. 
Дорога дальняя, иль ближняя, 
Нас завтра ждет, то нам не ведомо. 
Но будет пусть на беды жадною 
Судьба и обведет сторонкою. 
Полоску зимнюю закатную 
Не рви, она такая тонкая…

----------


## smychok

> Кому когда уйти положено – 
> У Бога запись канцелярская. 
> Кому – рвань савана острожного, 
> Кому – парадка камуфляжная.


 :Ok:

----------


## САРГОН

Ты просто-МОЛОДЦА!
Продолжай в том-же ДУХЕ!
И не слушай их "СОВЕТОВ"!
Советчиков МНОГО-а МУЗА одна-единственная!
Всего хорошего ТЕБЕ...

----------


## postman

кстати, о музе...

Небо вжалось в оконную раму, 
Сузив мир до периметра горенки. 
А влюблённые тоже не имут сраму. 
И я, до неприличия голенький, 
Перед всеми святошами в ризах, 
С острогрудой прелестнейшей всадницей, 
Как лампадой, свечу голой задницей 
В запрещенных ханжами репризах. 

Нет порока у жизни истока… 
Плюйтесь, исподтишка любопытствуя, 
Как вздымаю салютом бесстыдству я 
Всем известную мачту флагштока! 
Выше! Муза – обычная баба, 
И она так устала от этики 
До печёнок постылой поэтики 
Неба, вжатого в раму масштаба…


А советы я фсе слушаю... Однако, базар фильтрую... kuku

----------


## Black Lord

> Нет порока у жизни истока… 
> Плюйтесь, исподтишка любопытствуя, 
> Как вздымаю салютом бесстыдству я 
> Всем известную мачту флагштока! 
> Выше! Муза – обычная баба, 
> И она так устала от этики 
> До печёнок постылой поэтики 
> Неба, вжатого в раму масштаба…


Марат  :br:

----------


## aigul

*postman*,про музу шикарно! :Ok: Но ты не ответил на мой вопрос в личном сообщении.  :Aga:

----------


## postman

Андрей,  :br: 
aigul, ещё будет время...

----------


## smychok

> Перед всеми святошами в ризах, 
> С острогрудой прелестнейшей всадницей, 
> Как лампадой, свечу голой задницей 
> В запрещенных ханжами репризах.


 :Ok:

----------


## postman

Зёма,  :Pivo:  (у старого приятеля ДР)

Клином – клин, 
Комом – блин, 
Богу с чертом – свечка, 
По сто грамм - подельникам 
В рифму на бокал. 
А на грош - 
Лучше «Ёрш» 
От истомы вечной. 
Он, по понедельникам, 
Мертвых подымал. 

В жар угли 
Раскали 
Там, где еле тлело. 
Пусть орут пожарные 
Матом с каланчи. 
На весь чат 
Пусть кричат 
Нам до них нет дела, 
Нам бы перегарное 
Стихо промочить. 

А потом, 
Суп с котом – 
К милой под простынку, 
В холодке крыла того 
Выровнять размер. 
Ну, давай, 
Наливай, 
Не тяни волынку, 
Я поймал крылатого, 
Залезай, мон шер! 

Совесть – кнут, 
И не врут, 
Ей «заткнись» не скажешь, 
Мятной приторной строфой 
Не стели полок. 
Ты поэт, 
Или нет - 
Времечко покажет 
И сорвёт нательный твой 
Фиговый листок…

----------


## smychok

> Зёма,  (у старого приятеля ДР)


 :biggrin:



> Совесть – кнут, 
> И не врут, 
> Ей «заткнись» не скажешь, 
> Мятной приторной строфой 
> Не стели полок. 
> Ты поэт, 
> Или нет - 
> Времечко покажет 
> И сорвёт нательный твой 
> Фиговый листок…


Всё с чего-то начиналось,
Всё к чему-нибудь придёт...
Каждый листик в своё время
Всё же с ветки опадёт.
Что-то плюхнет просто в лужу,
Что-то влипнет прямо в грязь,
Что-то будет меж страничек
В книжке глянцевой "лежать"...

Я надеюсь я всё правильно понял???:biggrin:
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## postman

Ага, smychok. Я сторонник мировоззрения Толстых. Графья которые, Лев и Константин...

Нет, я, ей-ей, совсем не пьяный, 
Тверёзый вовсе, погляди… 
Она ж пригрелась на груди, 
Ну, и назвал её Татьяной… 

Ишь ластится… Когда б моя так - 
Забыл навеки эту жизнь… 
Не веришь, нехристь? Вру? – Окстись, 
Не принял бы до самых святок! 

Подумаешь, горланил песни! 
А впрочем, вызывай наряд… 
А ей, что, пенделя под зад, 
Или со мной - в кутузку, вместе? 

Но тюрем нет для длиннохвостых, 
И дрогнул постовой сержант, 
Погладил… Кошка - мой гарант, 
А в человека плюнуть… просто…

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Про Татьяну, Марат, это супер... :smile:

----------


## NataG

> кстати, о музе...


Нечасто увидишь, чтобы так хорошо написано по такой деликатной теме! Респект.




> Погладил… Кошка - мой гарант


Неожиданно и душевно:)

----------


## oskar_65

> Как лампадой, свечу голой задницей





> Он, по понедельникам, 
> Мертвых подымал.





> Кошка - мой гарант, 
> А в человека плюнуть… просто…


Нет слов,старик.
Респектище!!!

----------


## postman

Пасиб, ребята за моральную поддержку моих потуг...

Синеглазая.

Приручила. Не хотела. 
Так случилось. Неумело 
Не ребро, а душу вынул и слепил... 
Фразы рвал, их лоскутами 
Одеяло шил словами, 
А слова, они - теплее всех перин. 

Припев:
Милая моя, синеглазая,
Понял лишь потом, да не сразу я,
Плакала капель утром вешняя,
Мне о том, что нет счастья вечного.

Чтобы дом печальным не был, 
Вместо крыши - купол неба 
На опорах стройных кедров я крепил. 
Строил бережно, на годы, 
Да не держат непогоду 
Арок радужные своды без стропил. 

А любовь – не срок, за давность 
Жизнь не спишет никогда мне... 
Закрывает вечер ставни, и один 
Оттолкну ступень порога
Ну, встречай меня, дорога,
Уведи из безнадёги - в синий дым… 

Мелодию по рабоче-крестьянски слышу где-то так: 
http://www.marata-net.na.by/files/d6.mp3

----------


## Black Lord

> Приручила. Не хотела. 
> Так случилось. Неумело 
> Не ребро, а душу вынул и слепил... 
> Фразы рвал, их лоскутами 
> Одеяло шил словами, 
> А слова, они - теплее всех перин. 
> 
> Припев:
> Милая моя, синеглазая,
> ...


Марат,опять ты меня на повал добил!!!

----------


## postman

*Прощанье по весне*

Я помню всё
Что так недавно было:
Сжигала ночь в костре
Обноски чёрной тьмы…
Я помню всё…
Она уже забыла…
И стынем в октябре 
Поодиночке мы…

Холодный взгляд
Куда-то вдаль при встрече,
Как будто сквозь меня
В ушедшие миры…
А память – яд,
И время боль не лечит,
Дурманит не пьяня
Пророчеством беды…

....Прощанье по весне,
....Мелодия простая… 
....Прощанье по весне,
....Неспешно. В ля-минор…
....Прощание весны…
....И разом обрываясь - 
....Хлопок струны,
....Как сорванный затвор…

Я целовал
Её когда-то в губы
Она шептала мне:
«Единственный ты мой…»
Пустой бокал…
Стучит в висках, что в бубен…
Прощанье по весне,
Мне ставшею тюрьмой…

Прошу прощения за сырой материал, только набросал экспромтом. Но я не дома, бросил сюда, доработаю вечером...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Пустой бокал…
> Стучит в висках, что в бубен…


Вот это место надо поменять, Марат. А то бокал стучит в висках.
И, если уж в припеве два раза идёт "прощанье по весне", то и третий оставляй так же, а не "прощание весны", мне так каатся..
И, наверное, для завершённости формы и какого-то заключительного штриха хорошо бы ещё один катрен, нет?

----------


## postman

Угу, дядь Вадя, подтверждаешь мои сомнения. Не лезла рифма, торопился, бабахнул первое, что более-менее срослось, чтоб не забыть. Я покумекаю теперь в спокойной атмосфере. Вечерком возьму пивка...

----------


## Black Lord

> Синеглазая.


Марат,стихи класс,а вот с музыкой что то не пошло/не ложиться в таком варианте,не греет...

----------


## Skadi

> Марат,стихи класс,а вот с музыкой что то не пошло/не ложиться в таком варианте,не греет...


_Не ложится в таком варианте, не греет...
Слово с музыкой врозь - эх, такие дела...
Говорит же народ - кто как что-то посеет,
То ж потом и пожнёт...так вот Муза легла :rolleyes:_

----------


## Black Lord

> Не ложится в таком варианте, не греет...
> Слово с музыкой врозь - эх, такие дела...
> Говорит же народ - кто как что-то посеет,
> То ж потом и пожнёт...так вот Муза легла


Черновик не финал,
Править можно сомненья,
Обработка всегда дарит песне рожденье!
Шлифанёт и в полёт,
Слух и сердце зажжёт,
Отправляет Марат в музыкальный полёт!

----------


## Skadi

> Черновик не финал,
> Править можно сомненья,
> Обработка всегда дарит песне рожденье!
> Шлифанёт и в полёт,
> Слух и сердце зажжёт,
> Отправляет Марат в музыкальный полёт!


_Отправляет Марат в музыкальный полёт?
Замечательно, здорово, сильно!
Если с полоборота он всех заведёт,
Будет классно и, может быть, стильно :biggrin:_

----------


## Black Lord

> Отправляет Марат в музыкальный полёт?
> Замечательно, здорово, сильно!
> Если с полоборота он всех заведёт,
> Будет классно и, может быть, стильно


Есть сомненья у вас?
"Сигарет едкий дым",
Высоко поднимает над бездной.
Вам назад отматать,
Или сами найдёте,
Для души вам лекарство...болезной...

----------


## Skadi

> Вам назад отматать,
> Или сами найдёте,
> Для души вам лекарство...болезной...


_Благодарю за комплимент!_

----------


## postman

*Андрей Байрон*, это что-то в духе полуроманса-полушансона. Без наворотов. Доработаю текст, попробую спеть. 
Кстати, сегодня переехал на домен второго уровня.  Теперь имя сайта стало короче: marata.net

----------


## Black Lord

> Без наворотов. Доработаю текст, попробую спеть.


 :Ok: :biggrin:привет  :Pivo:

----------


## postman

Последняя на пока версия...

*Прощание весны*

Я помню всё
Что так недавно было:
Сжигала ночь в костре
Обноски чёрной тьмы…
Я помню всё…
Она - уже забыла…
И стынем в октябре 
Поодиночке мы…

Холодный взгляд
Куда-то вдаль при встрече,
Как будто сквозь меня
В ушедшие миры…
А память – яд,
И время боль не лечит,
Дурманит не пьяня
Пророчеством беды…

_Прощание весны,
Мелодия простая… 
Прощание весны,
Неспешно. В ля-минор…
Прощание весны…
И ноту обрывая - 
Хлопком струны
Защёлкнутый затвор…_

Я целовал
Её когда-то в губы
Я пил любви вино
Не ведая цены…
Разбит бокал…
И дальше – будь, что будет,
Не блещет новизной
Прощание весны…

----------


## postman

Пробу "Прощание весны" можно послушать здесь: http://marata.net/files/pv.mp3

Сегодня отписался старый приятель, Виктор Васин. Попросил раздуть маленько старый текст. Во, накидал. Где криво, подскажите...

*Шофёрский шансон*

Грузовик, видавший виды,
Перегон Воронеж – Рига,
А дорога - точно тёщин язычок.
Заливает ровно дальний
И кемарит мой напарник,
Ну, пускай, посмотрит сны ещё чуток…

С ним объехали полмира
На двоих – одна квартира
На колёсах, без удобств и душевой.
Заводной с пол-оборота,
Спи, дорожная босота,
Из пехоты дальнобойной трудовой.

_Автострады полотно
Вьётся лентой, как в кино,
И всё дальше от дома уносит.
И шофёрский мне шансон
Напевает колесо
Про разлуку, дорогу и осень…_

На шоссе оно – что в жизни
Нет водилы без харизмы
И мелькают мимо судеб номера:  
Осторожные седаны,
Мерседесы и Нисаны
И нахальные хэтч-бэки - фраера…

Подмигнёт мне встречный «Фокус»:
Эй, «кардан», нажми на тормоз,
Пусть сегодня не обломится ГАИ.
И заначка на кармане
Не уйдёт к ментовской Мане,
А останется для девочек твоих.

_Автострады полотно
Вьётся лентой, как в кино,
И всё дальше от дома уносит.
И шофёрский мне шансон
Напевает колесо
Про разлуку, дорогу и осень…_

Разметает ветер листья
И кружит позёмка лисья
Над пунктирами раздельной полосы.
Понедельник и суббота,
Нам без разницы - работа
Счёт ведёт на километры и часы…

Поворот и спуск покатый,
Лишь бы выдержали скаты
Все колдобины и ямы на пути.
А капризная удача
Шла на верхней передаче
И хвостом своим не думала крутить

_Автострады полотно
Вьётся лентой, как в кино,
И всё дальше от дома уносит.
И шофёрский мне шансон
Напевает колесо
Про разлуку, дорогу и осень…_

----------


## Black Lord

> Пробу "Прощание весны" можно послушать здесь:


Марат,полёт нормальный 100%  :Ok: , чуть слабее "Дыма сигарет",но тоже цепляет!!!



> Разметает ветер листья
> И кружит позёмка лисья


По тексту,мне кажется,что слова *листья* и *лисья* в песне будут накладкой звучать.

----------


## postman

Спасиб за подсказку, подумаю. Мы пока рабочий вариант катаем. Похоже, ради формата надо будет немного ужать теперь...:mad:

----------


## postman

Я – не Маленький принц, я – пропащий Лисёнок, 
Заплутавший в лесу из бетонных камней, 
Где считают теперь, что предательски тонок 
Поводок из любви для натуры моей. 

_Что-то жжётся внутри… Ртом снежинки хватая, 
Царь курятников, улиц мощёных – плебей, 
Я бегу, а за мной – гончих злобная стая, 
Видно врут, что одних мы по роду кровей. 
_
Только гонит меня не проклятая свора, 
Я сегодня не дичь, впрочем, как и всегда, 
Я же видел, как вниз опускалась на город 
Самой главной мечты золотая звезда. 

Расступитесь скорей, я доподлинно чую 
Запах рвущихся в сердце призывных лучей. 
И на вздохе курков, два прыжка – и лечу я 
Прочь от жизни, где был слишком долго ничей…

----------


## PAN

> на вздохе курков, два прыжка – и лечу


Сильно...

*postman*,
 :br: ...

----------


## postman

вздох обычно совпадает с взводом курков...

----------


## Black Lord

> вздох обычно совпадает с взводом курков...


Марат,как тонко подметил  :Ok:  :br:

----------


## Markovich

> Любовь, растратив вкус и хмель, 
> Утихла, как и ветер странствий, 
> И с монотонным постоянством 
> Жужжит в пустом стакане шмель. 
> 
> А мир сменил цветочный зонт 
> На грязно-серый цвет бетона, 
> Лишь вдалеке полоской тонкой, 
> Прочерчен яркий горизонт. 
> ...


Талантливо! Завидую белой завистью!
Markovich

----------


## Markovich

> Не рви, она такая тонкая, 
> Полоска зимнего заката 
> Над малолетками-сосенками, 
> Как над безусыми солдатами.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Синеглазая.
> 
> Приручила. Не хотела. 
> Так случилось. Неумело 
> Не ребро, а душу вынул и слепил... 
> Фразы рвал, их лоскутами 
> Одеяло шил словами, 
> А слова, они - теплее всех перин. 
> 
> ...


Здоровоотлично!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## postman

С Семён Семёнычем записали "Три аршина" (где-то тут слова были)

http://mtkk.ru/bigych/mp3/10_06_magry's_tri_arshina.mp3

а это из последнего...

Время-мельник всё размелет 
И продаст дороже, но… 
Среди тысячи похмелий 
Мне запомнилось одно: 
Льна простынное сукно 
С лёгким запахом жасмина, 
Недопитое вино -
В двух бокалах у камина… 
Ни дурной хандры, ни сплина, 
Только всполохи зари… 
И судьба в руках, что глина, 
Разминай, лепи, твори! 

А теперь на утро – кофе, 
Чтоб стряхнуть остатки сна… 
А душа желает - в штофе 
Пьяной юности вина… 
Разве в том моя вина, 
Что ищу остатки хмеля, 
Трезвый или с бодуна, 
В складках скомканных постелей, 
Что скрываю от метелей 
И от зависти людской 
Колокольчики апрелей 
Под одёжкой шутовской?

----------


## smychok

*Время-мельник* :Ok: 
 Как давно я не заходил сюда и как мого при этом потерял((((

----------


## Лев

> Как давно я не заходил сюда и как *мого* при этом потерял((((


Мого, мого :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Виноват...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> *Листопад*
> 
> Под блёстки паутинок на висках 
> Пойму, что в этом мире нет бессмертья, 
> Где каждый миг приносит боль и страх, 
> Морщинкой новой на лицо и в сердце. 
> 
> Дожди косые капельками слёз 
> Дрожат, срываясь на моих ресницах, 
> ...


:rolleyes: :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------

